# Transmisor de onda corta



## alfa34 (Nov 30, 2011)

Saludos camaradas quisiera saber si el siguiente esquema es funcionable o hay ke modificarlo, la primera imagen es el trasmisor y la segunda el oscilador, yo pensaba quitarle el cristal al transmisor y colocarle el oscilador. se los agradecere.
saludos a todos


----------



## lsedr (Dic 10, 2011)

el cors air lo probé y anda muy bien... http://freeradiotx.blogspot.com/2009/06/corsair-transmitter-by-dave-martin.html


----------



## alfa34 (May 12, 2012)

Gracias por tu aporte kompa lo voy hacer a ver como me va


----------

